# Simple Plan - I'm just a kid (Guitar)



## Quincy (Jul 12, 2011)

Here I've done a cover of a simple plan song. I still am facing the detuning problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://soundcloud.com/kosterkont/im-just-a-kid-cover


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds awsome bro.... just awsome....


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

I prefer Metallica but nice job!

Edit: Oh noes i heard you stutter on a note lol jokes good job.


----------



## Quincy (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow almost a month before someone even notices this   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Metallica is a little bit on the hard side tho I can play some small riffs, but not so good


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Learn a big hit song (not saying that simple plan - Im just a kid, isnt a big hit) and then upload it into both youtube and here. I think that your a tallented guitarist man, continue with this and you will make it big sometime


----------



## kevan (Aug 12, 2011)

I was joking bout Metallica, although if you don't mind them try learning Enter Sandman (I think this is an easy song since some kids where play it at my school).
Don't have to learn solo, I mean just main riffs. Once again nice job, the only reason I noticed this was cause Sky posted then I saw it.


----------



## Quincy (Aug 15, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Learn a big hit song (not saying that simple plan - Im just a kid, isnt a big hit) and then upload it into both youtube and here. I think that your a tallented guitarist man, continue with this and you will make it big sometime
> I've done wake me up when september ends but it is HORRIBLE lol.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


I already know the main riffs of Enter Sandman


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 15, 2011)

Post it up onto youtube put the vid here and Ill be the judge on if its horrible or not bro.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 16, 2011)

nicely done sounds great ^~^


----------



## Quincy (Aug 16, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> nicely done sounds great ^~^


Dankje 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thank you, noticed the dutch flag so thought WTH dutch time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 16, 2011)

dude the When september ends cover was great


----------



## Quincy (Aug 16, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> dude the When september ends cover was great


Seriously? Time to  post it on here too then


----------

